# Target Store Security



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Recently on two separate trips to two separate Target stores, I have noticed that the Target "Security Officer" standing guard at the front door is sporting a utility belt that Batman would be jealous of; including handcuffs! Has anyone else noticed this? I was always under the impression that these guys had no powers to physically detain anyone, let alone with cuffs. I know when I worked retail (and I've worked a lot of retail) we weren't even allowed to approach someone who we thought may have stolen anything. Then again, I am not a highly trained :smt171, so that policy made my life safer! 

I'm curious to know what you guys and gals know about a store security personnel's ability to detain? Are these guys simply over the top and flashing the cuffs to make the general population feel safe, or do they have the ability to cuff and physically detain someone?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

You know I just noticed that yesterday. First time I had seen one there (though I do not go there often). Yeah I would think they would be able to detain. Basically a citizens arrest.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know about the Target rent-a-cops, I've seen them, but what their power is exactly, who knows. I know when I worked armored we were told we were allowed to detain someone without the use of cuffs. We weren't even allowed to carry them. Not that an armored guard will actually detain anyone... they train them to run away, not toward. LOL! It could be an outside company hired by Target, I guess. In which case they could possibly be allowed to use the cuffs. Otherwise, they may carry them just as a deterant or their boss doesn't know they have them. LOL!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

All flash no power unless they are off duty officer picking up extra money. Un less Certified Peace Officer.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> All flash no power unless they are off duty officer picking up extra money. Unless Certified Peace Officer.


I'll go with the all flash idea. If these guys were off duty LEO's or had any sort of certification, then I'm a liberal.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I live in NC also and you are able to detain a suspect with handcuffs until Police arrive. I am not sure about other states. I worked part time Loss Prevention at a couple different places and we always had cuffs. Minors are not allowed to be handcuffed.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I chuckle when I come across mall cops knowing I'm better armed than they are.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> All flash no power unless they are off duty officer picking up extra money. Un less Certified Peace Officer.


I have a buddy that worked loss prevention down in Salem at a supermarket and when they caught someone shop lifting they would cuff them up and then call the police. I assume it would work the same for target. Though it probably varies state to state.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I chuckle when I come across mall cops knowing I'm better armed than they are.


:mrgreen: :smt023


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm the only one who knows of Merchant's Privilege?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I'm the only one who knows of Merchant's Privilege?


Care to elaborate? :smt017


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I chuckle when I come across mall cops knowing I'm better armed than they are.


In NC they got sick of hearing us chuckle and we can't have guns in malls. And after seeing some of the real winners walking around in a uniform in there, I just stopped going to malls.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> Care to elaborate? :smt017


It gives the merchant the right to detain shoplifters and thieves until police arrive. I thought it was one of those well known laws but I guess not. Many jurisdictions have it. I'm not sure if the store in question is in one of those, but I'm guessing they wouldn't hire guards otherwise.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> In NC they got sick of hearing us chuckle and we can't have guns in malls. And after seeing some of the real winners walking around in a uniform in there, I just stopped going to malls.


Cary Towne Center is not posted; at least that I have seen. They get most of my business when I have to go to a mall. As far as Crabtree goes, easy way around the signs, as taught by my CCW instructor (a LEO). Park and go in to the mall through the anchor stores. None of them are posted. The mall is only posted on the actual mall entrances, they can't post on the individual businesses doors. Since the mall does not have any signs saying "No Guns" when you leave an anchor store and enter the mall nor does it have any signs throughout the mall, you have no reasonable way of knowing that guns were not permitted because of the path you took. That's what I would do if you don't feel safe with the rejects from the Police Academy movies and 60 year old women "protecting" you from the hoodlums freely roaming the stores there. Me? I feel completely safe with the professional level of security at the mall and find no need to follow the advice of my instructor. :smt083


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Todd said:


> a utility belt that Batman would be jealous of


HAHAHAHHAHA :lol:


----------

